# Detroit Herf After Xmas?



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im just curious if anyone would want to do a detroit herf after xmas?

Jon


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

???? hum


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm interested.

Hopefully this is one that I can make. I'm off work until 1/2/07.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

possible dates: DEC 27,28, OR 29

Jon


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Any of those dates would be fine for me. Just let me know what time & where.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Possibly can make a guest appearance....will prolly be solo though since liz goes back to school at the beginning of the year.....SINGLE yeah.....j/k ..I'll keep an eye when it's going to be!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

does anyone want to make a suggestion on where to have it?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> does anyone want to make a suggestion on where to have it?


Last time I was in we got the vip MGM Casino room...(via Booker)....I'm not sure if that was hard to get or whatever....but it was a nice place to chill and smoke in between losing money.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> does anyone want to make a suggestion on where to have it?


A few suggestions:

Copper Canyon - Southfield, MI
http://coppercanyonbrewery.com/

Stix - Southgate, MI
http://www.stixcigar.com/

Ardos Cigar Bar - (586) 582-0080 
27900 Hoover Rd, Warren, MI 48093

That's my :2 worth.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have never heard of Ardos Cigar Bar but it sounds intresting any takers?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Ardos...Thats a new one to me... I'd be game for one on one of those days. I'll throw Bailey's in Troy out there


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i would do Bailey's any day of the week if anyone else is intrested, i want to throw this out there how about the 27th at around 6 or 7 pm?


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Bailey's in Troy? I'm game.

6 or 7 PM would also be fine.

Keep posting or PM me. We can make this happen.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

27th works for me today, we'll see what work brings next week...


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Is anyone still interested? Trying to make this happen for tonight. :w


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Damn....didn't see this thread at all!

Baileys would have been great for me yesterday...oh well.

My work schedule pretty much eats up all of my time for the rest of this year, except for Sunday.


----------

